# Intel PROset/Wireless was unable to detect a supported wireless adapter



## intisab (Mar 8, 2007)

i have an acer 6700z laptop and recently updated my computer with th latest intel pro/wireless software. and this is what happened.

When I right click on the Wireless icon -everything is greyed out except for
OPEN INTEL PROset WIRELESS and OPEN INTEL WIRELESS TROUBLESHOOTER.
- When I click the Troubleshooter the message is CURRENTLY THERE ARE NO
ISSUES REPORTED.
-When I click on OPEN Intel proset Wireless the pop says Intel
PROset/Wireless was unable to detect a supported wireless adapter. Pls.
install a supported wireless adapter.

If I go to drivers and look at Network Adapters - it shows Intel
PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection in green but if I right click it, I
see a pop-up that says ADAPTER STATE NOT FOUND IN REGISTRY. If I click OK
button on the pop up, it shows a window with 5 tabs( General,
Advanced,Driver, Details, Resources) - In the general category its says"
This device is working properly" and the Device usage shows Device enabled.


i uninstalled both the drivers and the sofware and reverted to the old one but to no success.
after doin a lot of research i have to come to know a piece of program that tells me that i have 3 wireless adapters. probably the duplicates? but how do i remove them and make my wireless right


its an intel pro/wireless 2200BG

when i remove the driver all the instances of the wireless adapter are gone but when i install it back then there is one more than the last time

it tells me its a wireless connection # 6, where are the others?

Is This Causin The Problem


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried uninstalling in Device Manager and in ADD/REMOVE (any related programs that gets installed during driver installation)? If not, do the uninstall then power off the laptop. Remove the wireless adapter and power ON. Make sure nothing is installed related to this Intel ProSet/Wireless adapter is found in Device Manager or in ADD/REMOVE.

Now power OFF and put back the wireless adapter. Power ON and install the wireless drivers as needed. If same things happen, try replacing the wireless adapter card.


----------



## intisab (Mar 8, 2007)

well the problem sees to be soved. i just renamed the wireless connection # 6 to wireless connection and rebooted and it worked. thanks anyways


----------

